# Gothic 1 - Verwandlung in Fleischwanzen....



## Colakuh (30. August 2006)

Folgendes Problem, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach den Fokussteinen und bin jetzt bei einem Klosten im Norden angelangt. (Dort trifft man auf Gorn).
Um jetzt ins Kloster reinzukommen muss man sich wohl in eine Fleischwanze verwandeln um dann unter der Mauer hindurchkriechen zu können. Meine Problem ist jetzt allerdings das ich micht nicht mehr zurück verwandelt bekommen wenn ich erst mal Wanze bin. Egal was ich drücke der verwandelt sich einfach nicht zurück.... Irgendwie muss ich ja noch die Winde in Gang setzten damit sich das Tor zum Kloster öffnen kann.
Also weiß jemand wie das geht???


----------



## Dumbi (30. August 2006)

Einfach Enter drücken.


----------



## Colakuh (30. August 2006)

Dumbi am 30.08.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach Enter drücken.



oh mist so einfach.... danke!


----------

